# Trouble getting stray kittens.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

A few weeks ago, I was informed that there were kittens in someones yard. 
The kittens looked to be 2 1/2 weeks old. 

They looked as if they had a pretty bad eye infection.
I did the best I could without medicine, and they have looked better since, but the mother has moved them in between a wall, and a garage. 

I cannot get to them by reaching in. 
The space is about the size of my head. 

Do you think a net would work?
Or should I wait for the mother to move them?

The reason I ask this is because I'm planning on bringing them to a vet to get them treated.
I already have someone who would do it for a fair price, and I am planning on returning them because they are too small to be without their mother, and I cannot take in 3 kittens. 

I am planning on getting them fixed September 15th, along with trapping the mother. 

What should I do?

Attempt to get them out with a net of some sort, or wait for them to come out? 

Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you trap and take the mother into a garage and put her in a 4x4 kennel? Then I would go get the kittens. If you stress the mom out she may move them where you can find the babies. It would be better to get the mom and put her in the kennel and get the kittens to take to the vet to be treated. then put them into the kennel with the mom.

have a box for her to hide in in the kennel along with litter box and food and water. We put two 4x4s together with zip locks with peg board on the top zip locked to the kennel so the moms cant get out.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is an example of a set up with the 4x4s put together in my garage that we use for ferals.










notice we put lots of places for them to hide and feel safe it.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Where would I obtain one of these?
It seems like a really good idea.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We pick them up at thrift stores for a good price. I would think Petsmart has them. I'm on my phone and working so maybe you could Google it. Any dog supply store would have them. They come 4x4 and we combine two of them together with the zip ties. They have doors you can use to crawl in and clean up and feed.


----------

